# Shameless beginner questions.



## mrh (1/7/20)

Maybe this thread will open a space for shameless dummies like me who ask questions they think no one else on the forum would ever have to ask.

So here goes. What does a pod consist of. My basic Vaporesso podstick arrives soon. Do I just fill it or do I have to prime it.?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (1/7/20)

Always better to let juice penetrate into whatever substance is used. Does not matter if it is cotton, ceramic or any other. The heating element has to be in contact with the juice to vaporize it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## takes (1/7/20)

fairly new myself but from what I have seen and experienced, always prime a new coil and let the pod sit for at least 5 minutes to be safe, this helps prolong the coil too in my experience. Nothing worse than the taste of burning cotton especially on a new coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (1/7/20)

*How to use a pod system*
Pod vapes are some of the easiest vapes to operate. This five-step guide will cover the basics of using most pod vapes on the market.


Make sure the battery is fully charged.
If you’re using a refillable pod vape, fill it up with the e-liquid of your choice.
Allow at least 5-10 minutes for the wick to saturate.
Insert the pod firmly into the device. If your pod vape has an on/off function, make sure it’s on.
If your pod vape has a fire button, hold it while inhaling. If it doesn’t, take a puff as if it were a regular cigarette.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (1/7/20)

Google is your friend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (1/7/20)

KZOR said:


> Google is your friend.



Thanks - these days there is so much going on I sometimes get overwhelm and anxiety trawling through sites, so I appreciate your taking the trouble to give me the link

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DavyH (1/7/20)

It's not a bad device, has a really tight draw without much heat. One of the pods in mine was a bit leaky, others aren't, but give the pod fitting a wipe every time you refill, and don't use really thick juice in it. It's a nice little vape all told.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## mrh (1/7/20)

DavyH said:


> It's not a bad device, has a really tight draw without much heat. One of the pods in mine was a bit leaky, others aren't, but give the pod fitting a wipe every time you refill, and don't use really thick juice in it. It's a nice little vape all told.


Good - because I have Twisp juice still which is 50vg/50vg (I think) and so I wanted an MTL kind of device. Thanks to all who responded.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## mrh (2/7/20)

I am having a lot of trouble trying to fill this pod. Any idea idea somebody out there what I could possibly doing wrong. Have decanted some of my twisp juice into the vaporesso bottle...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrh (2/7/20)

mrh said:


> I am having a lot of trouble trying to fill this pod. Any idea idea somebody out there what I could possibly doing wrong. Have decanted some of my twisp juice into the vaporesso bottle...


Nothing's coming through like the passage is blocked. Is it advisable to put a needle in there or something to check?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (2/7/20)

Try put nozzle in hole, tip bottle and pod upside down, squeeze bottle gently and then turn the right way up, the juice should then be sucked in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrh (2/7/20)

Stranger said:


> Try put nozzle in hole, tip bottle and pod upside down, squeeze bottle gently and then turn the right way up, the juice should then be sucked in.


Thanks will try that. I suppose the twisp bottle shouldnt be use. Im wasting good bit of my good stuff here. Does it rely on the bottle being quite full...?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (2/7/20)

What you are trying to achieve is a vacuum in the pod tank. I suspect that the nozzle is too big for the filling hole and air is not escaping as you fill

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (2/7/20)

SOrry to be so needy but can I needle the nozzle as really it seems not to let the liquid through at all. Would it spoil the 'dynamics' if I made the vapersso bottle's hole bigger with a needle or such like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrh (2/7/20)

Stranger said:


> What you are trying to achieve is a vacuum in the pod tank. I suspect that the nozzle is too big for the filling hole and air is not escaping as you fill


Okay - that gives me some idea of the dynamics -Thank you! All is not lost yet....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrh (2/7/20)

mrh said:


> Okay - that gives me some idea of the dynamics -Thank you! All is not lost yet....


Yay- I put the twisp nozzle on the vaporesso bottle and it worked. Damn Vaporesso! Thank you Stranger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mrh (2/7/20)

mrh said:


> Yay- I put the twisp nozzle on the vaporesso bottle and it worked. Damn Vaporesso! Thank you Stranger


Oh shit no I think it was my mistake. Sorrry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (2/7/20)

mrh said:


> SOrry to be so needy but can I needle the nozzle as really it seems not to let the liquid through at all. Would it spoil the 'dynamics' if I made the vapersso bottle's hole bigger with a needle or such like?



You can be as needy as you like, we are all in the same sea right now. Happy to help

Anyway makes us feel better when we can help solve a problem.

What I a trying to convey is that that a pod will have so much juice in it and so much air. When you try to fill it the air must be displaced somewhere or the pod will not fill. If you can figure that out you will solve the problem

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## mrh (2/7/20)

Stranger said:


> You can be as needy as you like, we are all in the same sea right now. Happy to help
> 
> Anyway makes us feel better when we can help solve a problem.
> 
> What I a trying to convey is that that a pod will have so much juice in it and so much air. When you try to fill it the air must be displaced somewhere or the pod will not fill. If you can figure that out you will solve the problem


All sorted - made an unspeakably embarassing mistake. Only wondering now how much to fill it because with my twisp I usually prefer to refill 2 thirds .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (2/7/20)

mrh said:


> All sorted - made an unspeakably embarassing mistake. Only wondering now how much to fill it because with my twisp I usually prefer to refill 2 thirds .



2/3 is fine, it can get quite difficult to get it full to the brim anyway. The valve is a good idea, but the inlet is tiny and it can be a bit finnicky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

